# Neolamprologus multifasciatus



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know where I could obtain a pair of Neolamprologus multifasciatus around Orange County, CA? I'm having the hardest time finding some.

Thanks


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't help you with sourcing them I'm afraid as, although my LFS does have them in stock, Nottingham, England might be too far for you to travel to fetch them!!!

I was just chipping in to ask whether you're planning to put these in a nicely aquascaped tank are you? I don't know whether you've kept them or not but I have never known a fish that digs so much for its size! I had a colony in a 2ft tank and they completely arranged the 3" deep sand into a series of craters right down to the glass! The best thing is they looked very pleased with their rearrangements!!!

They are my favourite shell dwellers though, just in the right, moon-scaped, tank!!! :lol:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You might find some results by posting a "wanted" request at the official American Cichlid assn board. They usually know sources, or have things like that for sale in their "Trading Post" forum.

http://acaforum.com/index.php?act=idx


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. Yeah I wouldn't be scaping the tank besides maybe some light rocky scape haha. I'll try out the other sites to look for some.


----------

